# can't concentrate



## FnSymphatheticNS (Apr 1, 2008)

i have an extremely hard time concentrating. even just reading a simple sentence my mind just goes blank and the words mean nothing to me. i have to reread stuff alot because my mind is wandering, i sound out the words but no meaning comes. i feel like i just have an extremely bad short term memory. it makes labs and quiz sections very hard. is this due to anxiety? anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

i feel the same way when i was back in my college.that's why i stopped.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm this way b/c ADD.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Mhm, I'm having a very hard time remembering anything nowadays. It's hard to just read anything since the words just drop away and my mind randomly goes somewhere else. It's really apparent in the drop in my grades. I don't know why, I don't feel particularly anxious... stress I guess.

Funny that long ago I had a fantastic memory. My how things change.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey, I'm sorry Alex.

I know yoga, meditation, exercise (dumbbell training and jogging) helps me a lot with concentration, for I'm very mentally alert.

I don't know. I'm just giving ideas. 

Though I hope you find an answer that fits for you, and you others too.

Hope you all are doing well.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## colinmc21 (Apr 4, 2008)

FnSymphatheticNS said:


> i have an extremely hard time concentrating. even just reading a simple sentence my mind just goes blank and the words mean nothing to me. i have to reread stuff alot because my mind is wandering, i sound out the words but no meaning comes. i feel like i just have an extremely bad short term memory. it makes labs and quiz sections very hard. is this due to anxiety? anyone else feel this way?


Oh yeah, I feel ya. I've had this problem since I was first starting out with SA. The common label for me was "brilliant but lazy" in reality, I found doing work so frustrating sometimes when I was young I didn't want to do it because I just couldn't concentrate, mind would just go blank. Unfortunately I'm in graduate school now and I still don't know what to do about it. So hopefully somebody else can help us both.


----------



## niebel (Mar 22, 2008)

yep in the middle of it right now

have to write this essay and I can't even concentrate reading on it nothing makes sense, would've made sense if I paid attention and all to lectures but more concerned about others around me and feeling anxious all the time that didn't take anything in and eventually stopped going. just gonna try and see things that interest me in whatver i'm doing and try and make it help with the concentration :S


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I have a difficult time with memory as well. It really affected my finals.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, I have this problem too...I feel like it's gotten progressively worse this past year. I feel utterly incompetent sometimes.


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

FnSymphatheticNS said:


> i have an extremely hard time concentrating. even just reading a simple sentence my mind just goes blank and the words mean nothing to me. i have to reread stuff alot because my mind is wandering, i sound out the words but no meaning comes.


Yeah, I feel the same. It's very frustrating, and I end up wasting a lot of time. My mind just wanders, and I start daydreaming. Sometimes I wonder if I may have ADD. 
I haven't found anything that helps me, though, so I can't help you, I'm sorry.

ETA: There is actually one thing that helps me. Study buddies. I know, at first I couldn't stand it, but now it really helps because you have other people there to get you to pay attention to what's being said, studied or whatever.


----------



## ptinifu93 (Mar 25, 2015)

What's helped me is playing games and studying little tricks to become better. Chess sodoku Rubix cube and a couple others, takes time to get it down but stick with it. Little by little. Hope it helps.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

minimized said:


> Mhm, I'm having a very hard time remembering anything nowadays. It's hard to just read anything since the words just drop away and my mind randomly goes somewhere else. It's really apparent in the drop in my grades. I don't know why, I don't feel particularly anxious... stress I guess.
> 
> Funny that long ago I had a fantastic memory. My how things change.


I used to have crazy good memory (remember phone numbers for months just hearing them once, never studying etc) Now i wake up wonder what day is it, what the hell have I done this week? Wonder if stress/depression would really have that much of a toll on memory.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This thread had already accumulated dust


----------

